# Extended battery



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have one and if so how much bigger/heavier does it make the phone? I'm thinking of getting one but don't want something huge.


----------



## cafray (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't seen it but as long as is not as big as the Tbolt, anything its better than that brick's additional battery pack.


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Agreed i had a charge and refused to get the battery for that reason


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

I've heard that its better to simply get a second battery for several reasons.
1. 2 non-extended batteries are equal in thickness to a single extended battery
2. If you have 2 batteries you actually get more total power (2x1600mAh > 1x2600mAh)
3. Samsung or Verizon makes a nice dock that includes a second battery with the dock so that you can charge both at the same time. (I have one)


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it...Get around 12 hrs of battery life with it. It is absolutely huge. I use the regular battery during the week because I have a charger at my work. On the weekends going out I throw in the extended if I don't head home at the end of the night









Here is a thread with pics.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1096167


----------



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

keithce said:


> I've heard that its better to simply get a second battery for several reasons.
> 3. Samsung or Verizon makes a nice dock that includes a second battery with the dock so that you can charge both at the same time. (I have one)


I was looking on the Verizon site, and the only thing I found was a dock for the Tab :/ ...link?


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

Crispityyy said:


> I was looking on the Verizon site, and the only thing I found was a dock for the Tab :/ ...link?


http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ECR-D994BEGSTA


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

keithce said:


> I've heard that its better to simply get a second battery for several reasons.
> 1. 2 non-extended batteries are equal in thickness to a single extended battery
> 2. If you have 2 batteries you actually get more total power (2x1600mAh > 1x2600mAh)
> 3. Samsung or Verizon makes a nice dock that includes a second battery with the dock so that you can charge both at the same time. (I have one)


awesome, im thinking i will just be getting a second batter, maybe, but most likely a dock


----------



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks keithce....I choose to go with the $50 stand, and OF course its on back-order at the moment -___-


----------



## spymaxx (Jun 23, 2011)

check on ebay. saw several for 35.00.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got an extended battery and door for my Charge today, it's effing huge. Not sure how I like it so far. I am currently giving it a full charge and I will be testing it out tomorrow.


----------



## kensdavid (Jun 30, 2011)

I just bought the extended battery...I'd rather have a full charge with a huge battery and still have the option to carry around the smaller one on particularly heavy usage days. The dock that charges 2 batteries is a pretty cool idea, but I'm not sold on expecting to kill a full battery and switch mid-day every day.

I think the larger size/weight is fine, since I dedicate 1 full pocket to the device anyway. We're talking ounces here not pounds...


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

any idea if it will fit in the otter box cases

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I have the battery but no door yet.
It is twice the size of a normal battery width wise. Looking at how large it is, it seems that the phone will be roughly the same width as a Samsung Epic 4G with the battery and door, but I can't test that yet since everyone was out of the door.


----------



## porlo (Jul 4, 2011)

www.cellpower.com has the door on sale!

Sent from Droid Charge


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

just picked up the extended battery and damn, the phone seems faster. honestly its snappier.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought the charging dock and it came with a battery but I deff hate switching backs

GBE DroidCharge


----------

